# Multiple-dehydrating foods questions



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I need dehydrating times as close as possible. When ever I try and dehydrate everything turns to rock or is it suppose to? This will be the basics for my soups next winter, if we ever get through this one.


12# frozen mixed vegetables(thawing)

3# frozen broccoli(thawing)

celery leaves(fresh) in refrigerator. Not chopped up.

-----------------------
Forgot: Have a #10 can of hominy. Is it possible to dehydrate it also.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> I need dehydrating times as close as possible. When ever I try and dehydrate everything turns to rock or is it suppose to? This will be the basics for my soups next winter, if we ever get through this one.
> 
> 12# frozen mixed vegetables(thawing)
> 
> ...


Broccoli, soak for ten minutes in salt water one tsp. to a quart of water, split length wise into pieces no more than an inch thick, blanch for two minutes, do not plunge into cold water, but let drain on a paper towel then chop into smaller pieces. dry at 120* for 12-18 hrs. or until crisp.
Celery leaves, dry at 120* until dry.
mixed vegetables, I can't find any instructions for mixed vegetables, but I would guess that 120* for 12-18 hrs. would be about right, or until crisp.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

As a rule of thumb. You can't get it too dry!  The drier the better. Your doing it right. 
I usually leave mine in for 24 hrs. and then put another load in.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Broccoli, soak for ten minutes in salt water one tsp. to a quart of water, split length wise into pieces no more than an inch thick, blanch for two minutes, do not plunge into cold water, but let drain on a paper towel then chop into smaller pieces. dry at 120* for 12-18 hrs. or until crisp.
> Celery leaves, dry at 120* until dry.
> mixed vegetables, I can't find any instructions for mixed vegetables, but I would guess that 120* for 12-18 hrs. would be about right, or until crisp.


Mixed veggies will vary depending on what it is....a good rule of thumb is if you drop a piece on the counter it should sound brittle/crisp.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for your work helping me. I was not sure of drying times as whenever I dry something it is like a rock.

Thank you all so so much.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Go to your search engine or ask.com and type in vegetable dehydrating times.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow--that took a big 15 seconds!!!

http://www.discountjuicers.com/dehydratingtimes.html


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

there are many variables so drying times will always be a pretty big range.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Freya:
This is a good site if you don't have it already. Lot O good info.
http://www.dehydrate2store.com/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Sometimes you just want to ask folks you know and feel comfortable with instead of going to some website.


It's a good thing folks coming here searching for information don't have *that* attitude!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Sometimes you just want to ask folks you know and feel comfortable with instead of going to some website.


Thanks uncle joe. That is exactly why I ask questions here instead of roaming around unknown websites. I know that the folks here have tried and true knowledge and I trust them and their experiences.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Freyadog said:


> Thanks uncle joe. That is exactly why I ask questions here instead of roaming around unknown websites. I know that the folks here have tried and true knowledge and I trust them and their experiences.


AND most got that 'tried and true knowledge' from...here it is...wait for it....
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>websites!! DUH!!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Also there are a lot of really good youtube videos that might help. Blanching times or what to soak things in are what I found useful. Dehtdrate2store does a good job as do many others.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If you're ending up with rocks, you may need to cut your veggies thinner. In my experience, the thinner they are the easier they are to dry & rehydrate. Good luck!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> I need dehydrating times as close as possible. When ever I try and dehydrate everything turns to rock or is it suppose to? This will be the basics for my soups next winter, if we ever get through this one.
> 
> 12# frozen mixed vegetables(thawing)
> 
> .


Based on advice I received here, I do not thaw any chopped veggies (chopped onions, onions and peppers, mixed veg for soup) before dehydrating and have had nothing but success! I just fill the trays with the frozen veggies right from the bag. Sliced carrots took a little longer (about 2 hrs longer) than I thought it would, but I just tried them then set the dehydrator for a few more hours.

I've used dehydrated carrots, onions, peppers, corn and mixed vegetables in recipes, but haven't used my dehydrated green beans yet (maybe I'll try that tonight with the roast). I have just rehydrated by soaking in warm water for 15-30 mins (or until they look rehydrated) and then tossing in with the other ingredients.

It's so wonderful having a forum where experienced people offer their knowledge so I can learn from their mistakes, rather than my own. That's been true of everything I've learned on the forum, from dehydrators, to vac sealers, tires, trucks, trailers. To me, this forum is like having access to an expensive group of consultants that have my best interests at heart!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

21601mom, did your green beans look normal when you rehydrated them? Mine don't plump up at all. They taste ok but a little tough to chew.
Thanks,
Moose


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Moose33 said:


> 21601mom, did your green beans look normal when you rehydrated them? Mine don't plump up at all. They taste ok but a little tough to chew.
> Thanks,
> Moose


Haven't rehydrated green beans (and didn't make them for dinner-was doing in laws taxes).

I think UncleJoe has rehydrated and cooked with them. UC, are you out there?


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I've dehydrated frozen green beans and rehydrated them. Not quite as firm but they tasted fine. I like them better dried and snack on them right from the jar. And no pan to wash! The only thing I've had an issue with is mushrooms. They're a little chewy no matter how I rehydrate them. Everything else has worked great.
BlueFeather


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I did get the frozen veggies dehydrated. Thanks folks for all the input. I let Thumper do the testing (ie. actually biting into some) . All dried. My string beans snapped in two. The carrots though were not quite rock hard. I think that I would call them leathery almost crisp. Almost.

So gonna try this again with all the help and see if it works for me a second time.

Maybe the first time that I ever tried to dehydrate frozen vegetables I had the heat too high. Hummmmmmmmm do think that what it was thinking back.

That batch you could have used with a sling shot or blow gun.

Anyway the veggies have been put in 1/2 gal. Jars with oxygen absorbers and sealed with the food saver.

Don't think that I have forgotten a step anywhere.

Because of O' care Thumper says that the union is going on strike because they want the company to keep the contract one more year and the company is saying no. They want a new contract next month. 

So I am trying to get all my eggs in as few baskets as possible and losing food stuff is really something that I can not afford.

Thanks again folks for always being here.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Freyadog, good for you, being aware, planning ahead getting ready for the storm you see coming is exactly why we are all here. I hope you guys don't really have to go through a strike!


----------

